
Navy prefers open systems - kirubakaran
http://www.fcw.com/online/news/151858-1.html
======
drusenko
Years ago, I toured an active Navy ship of some kind of other (pretty big
ship). When we got to the command center area, I noticed that all of the
individual computers were running Windows 9x (the ones they used to check
email), but that the one hooked up to the projector with the location of all
ships in the Navy on a map was running some form of Redhat 5 and GNOME. When I
pointed this out to them, they turned off the project in a hurry :) (someone
had forgotten to turn it off before we came in)

~~~
henning
did that include nuclear subs?

~~~
drusenko
i'm sure it did... it was a world map of the entire fleet. i was touring as
part of a boyscout troop at the time, and someone dropped the ball and forgot
to turn it off... and they were very, very nervous when i pointed out the
screen that was turned on :)

